# Happy 18th birthday, Murphy!! (non GSD)



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy 18th birthday Murphy!!









It’s hard to believe how long she’s been with us, but we celebrate each and every day that she is. To put it in perspective, she was born one month after my nephew and he’s graduating from high school in May – he turned 18 in September. When she went to see her vet a couple of months ago, he was looking at her record and said “do you realize I spayed her in 1992???”. We both got a good chuckle from that.

Murph will be having steak for dinner, Dairy Queen for dessert and trick-or-treaters for entertainment! 

She was such a cute puppy…










At 15…










A short video from her 17th birthday...



She has slowed down considerably this year. She lost her hearing years ago, her eyesight has become much worse this past year and one of her back legs is very weak. But she’s doing okay for her age. She sleeps most of the time, but is awake and up for breakfast, dinner, and treats before bedtime. Not too long ago, she even took Sammy’s bone away from him!










Being a good girl for her acupuncture treatment which we do every ten days. If you look closely, you can see the needle in her head just above her eyes (her "party hat") and then a red one behind her right ear. 










This is Lucy with Murphy. Lucy doesn’t adore anyone – people or animal – except for Murphy. The two of them are so sweet together…











There are just no words to describe how special this little girl is -- not only to her family, but to everyone who has ever met her. She is my heart dog… She is the best…


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, GO MURPHY!!!!!!

Have a super special day of spoiling!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*  <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 23pt'>HAPPY 18th BIRTHDAY YOU BEAUTIFUL GIRL ...

... AND HOPING YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!!

Your Birthday Dinner sounds good - ENJOY!!!

</span> </span> </span>  *


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

OOH! Been wating for this! 



















From all of us here!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to you on that 18 birthday, only a great dedicated owner can bragg of such thing!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Murphy on making it to your 18th birthday!!!! I hope you have many more!! Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Amazing and so wonderful. Happy birthday, Murphy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, 18!!! Happy Birhtday Murphy!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Wonderful!!!
Happy birthday dear Murphy!
I so envy you guys!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

How wonderful...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

that is INCREDIBLE! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Murphy.







You have made me so happy today!









Have the most spectacular day ever! And so many more to come... I think.... no, I KNOW... and I hope that no one's feelings get hurt... but you are my favorite dog on this forum. What a blessing you are to your family and to each of us who want our dogs to live loooonnnngggg rich lives. 

Lead the way, Murphy... Lead the way!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Congratulations on this great day and great life! What a sweatheart she is!! 

My heart melted just looking at her sweetness and nobility -- I can imagine what it feels like having her close to you every day!!

God bless!!!

Tanya


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Murphy.

What a sweetie!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day, sweet, adorable beautiful Murphy! Thank you for sharing her with us. She seems such a caring, sweet, special soul. I wish you much, much more time with your wonderful girl!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy bday!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY DEAREST MURPHY!!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: KShortShe is my heart dog.


Happy 18th Birthday, beautiful Murphy. Celebrate in style, cheers from Sean and me!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes and for all of your wonderful sentiments about Murph!









Murphy had a great day. She had an acupuncture treatment yesterday and felt good today. She got a new soft bed and even though the “princess” has never bothered playing with toys, she got a stuffed candy corn which she turned over to Sammy.










As promised, my husband grilled her a filet mignon for dinner (we ate chili!). It was wrapped in bacon, so she got to snack on that while her steak was being cooked to her liking… 










After dinner, we went to Dairy Queen – her very favorite ice cream!










She was outside several times today for some beautiful Colorado weather – mid 50’s (after 18 inches of snow this week). This is her “official” birthday photo…


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Murphy!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Awwwww







It looks like she had a great birthday, Kris! I'm glad that she had a great day filled with filet mignon and Dairy Queen ice cream!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy belated birthday Murphy! I







her cute puppy and official birthday photos!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Bithday!!!

What a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Murphy!!

Keep making your mom proud, pretty girl!!


----------

